# NHL & HDNet Announce 2006-2007 HDTV Schedule



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Sidney Crosby and Evgeni Malkin scheduled to make
national television debut as teammates on HDNet*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

NEW YORK and DALLAS - The future of the NHL comes to life Thursday, Oct. 5th at 7:30 pm ET with the much-anticipated NHL debut of Russian superstar Evgeni Malkin, as he and his Pittsburgh Penguins teammate Sidney Crosby take on the Philadelphia Flyers at Mellon Arena.

The National Hockey League (NHL) and the network announced the first two months of their live, 53 game, high-definition television (HDTV) schedule for the 2006-07 regular season.

The opening weeks of The NHL on HDNet will also give viewers a first, high-def look at some veteran players starting with new teams, including the Olympic team duo of Bill Guerin and Doug Weight trying to spoil Rob Blake's return to the Kings as St. Louis takes on Los Angeles, Saturday, October 7th at 10:30pm ET.

Viewers will also see former Red Wing star Brendan Shanahan playing as a Ranger when New York takes on Pittsburgh, October 12th at 7:00 pm ET and Eric Lindros in a Dallas sweater as the Stars take on the Kings, October 14th at 10:30pm ET.

HDNet, a national high definition telecast partner of the NHL, begins its fifth year of NHL coverage following the same Thursday and Saturday schedule that has aired in previous seasons. HDNet will update its broadcast schedule bi-monthly so that it will be able to feature the hottest players, teams and match-ups.

All NHL on HDNet broadcasts will be original HDNet productions. HDNet NHL game broadcasts are shot exclusively for presentation in the highest-quality 1080i high-definition format, giving viewers all the benefits of a 16:9 aspect ratio and high resolution picture without compromising the image to serve a standard-definition, 4:3 broadcast audience.

"The buzz around watching hockey in high-definition has been spreading rapidly throughout the sports world," said Doug Perlman, NHL Executive Vice President of Media. "HDNet has played an enormous role in that popularity and we're thrilled to have such a valued partner as we grow the game on television."

"We look forward to another season of the NHL on HDNet," said Mark Cuban, president and chairman of HDNet. "Our true, 16:9 widescreen broadcasts showcase the action like you've never seen before. By giving hockey fans a wider view of the ice we give them the next best thing to being there!"

The live broadcast schedule through December 30, 2006 is at HDNet's web site. A complete schedule of programming, including encore presentations and additional games, as scheduled, is available at www.hd.net or at www.nhl.com.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Nick said:


> *Sidney Crosby and Evgeni Malkin scheduled to make
> national television debut as teammates on HDNet*
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
> ...


True 16:9 broadcasts! I the other sporting events from other broadcasters would follow the same idea. I'm tired of watching sports in HD 16:9, which are clearly shot with 4:3 in mind, ex. scores and tickers end at the 4:3 ratio limits.

I look forward to other sports and programs being shot for 16:9.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Awww come on no canes on HDNET? I sure do hope E* announces RSN's in HD today because I Like Foxss Broadcasts better anyway.


----------



## njdboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't wait! Hockey is almost here!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Better yet, hockey in _HD_ is almost here! Now we can finally see the puck! :grin:


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats why I am crossing my fingers about the RSN hd's. I get like 60 canes games on foxs-s.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you need to subscribe to "NHL Center Ice" to see these games?


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

No. HDNet is part of the metal packages.


----------



## dvwannab (Dec 16, 2005)

http://www.olntv.com/nw/article/view/1367/?tf=NHLArticleWrapper.tpl

Versus (formerly OLN) will also broadcast NHL, with many games in HD. See sked link above. Hope D* puts up HD games on channel 95.


----------

